# What should I buy next?



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I've got the itch. The collection isn't quite right. I need a new handgun.

In the safe right now:
Smith & Wesson model 66 
Ruger SR 1911
CZ P-01
Walther P22
FNX 40

The CZ P-01 is the ready-to-go gun while the others are there for nostalgia/entertainment/training/fun. The FNX needs to go and it's sale will help finance the next purchase. So should I...

A) Replace the FNX with something similar in .40 cal? I love both the Beretta Px4 and the CZ P-09 Duty.

B) Get a concealable weapon. LCR, Bodyguard 380, XDS, etc. CCW is new in Illinois and still problematic and I'm not sure I want to carry in this environment.

C) Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan! I have no earthly use for this thing as the grizzly bear population in suburban Chicago is pretty well under control, but it feels so damn good in my hand!

What's it gonna be, boys?
-Gruesome


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Upgrade from the FN to HK?

If you are thinking a revolver how about a Ruger Blackhawk in 45Colt? It can be a nice mellow shooter or hot-rodded to a 44mag's for hunting.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

rex said:


> Upgrade from the FN to HK?
> 
> If you are thinking a revolver how about a Ruger Blackhawk in 45Colt? It can be a nice mellow shooter or hot-rodded to a 44mag's for hunting.


I have unique needs in a semi-auto. I need a thin back, where the gun meets the web of the hand. A beaver-tail or similar design is necessary. Most guns are pretty wide back there and I have done my research. If I get a .40 it will be a Px4 or P-09.

I used to own (inherited) three Blackhawks - 45 LC, .357 mag, and a Super Blackhawk in .44 mag. I didn't care for the cowboy design. I have held the Alaskan and I adore it.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 21, 2014)

definitley this lol

SUPREME COLT PYTHON GENUINE IVORY 2 1/2 INCH NR : Revolvers at GunBroker.com


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Jordan said:


> definitley this lol
> 
> SUPREME COLT PYTHON GENUINE IVORY 2 1/2 INCH NR : Revolvers at GunBroker.com


That's a purty gun, all right. Alas, not in my budget.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinkin the seller should have taken more pictures...............:watching:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Ruger super redhawk Alaskan in .454 casul. You never know when your bear population could explode.


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

This > Springfield Armory XDS 45 ACP - Black I picked up one about 3 months ago and love it. Bewarned though that the .45 ACP packs quite a handful in the XDS small frame. About 30-40 rounds of factory ammo is about all my hand can handle in a shooting session.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sig P226 MK25
Glock 17/19 Gen 4 (modular backstrap and dovetail system)
Steyr M, S, C series (Great pistol)
HK 45C
S&W M&P (also has changeable backstraps)

All these pistols should fit your unique requirements.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> Sig P226 MK25
> Glock 17/19 Gen 4 (modular backstrap and dovetail system)
> Steyr M, S, C series (Great pistol)
> HK 45C
> ...


I have experienced the SIG 229 Enhanced Elite 'beaver tail' design, and it is still awfully wide. A buddy of mine just bought one. I guess I need to invite him out to the range so I can get a taste.

I am not a Glock guy. I like external safeties.

The Steyr certainly looks cool, I'll give it that. But I have yet to meet one in the flesh. It appears to be no different than most in the width depatment, though. I had ignored the M&P for the same reason, and I am ignoring the HK (and the SIG, really) because it is too darned expensive.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

True, the HK and Sigs are expensive, don't blame you there. I owned the Steyr, and I got rid of it b/c I could not find a holster for it, but that isn't an issue now. Give the BHP and the 1911 a shot. Both are fine pistols!


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> True, the HK and Sigs are expensive, don't blame you there. I owned the Steyr, and I got rid of it b/c I could not find a holster for it, but that isn't an issue now. Give the BHP and the 1911 a shot. Both are fine pistols!


I own a Ruger SR1911 5" and I used to have a BHP. The BHP did not fit me well and I sold it (er, got screwed on it.) I do love the 1911. That was the gun that taught me what I needed in terms of how it fit my hand.

I am fairly well decided on the brands and models, I'm just not sure what to do among 1) full-size 40 (P-09, Px4) 2) concealed carry weapon (lots of models to choose from) and 3) Ruger Alaskan (or similar.) I don't NEED any of them so this is just for sh!ts and giggles. Well...and to reward myself for allowing my in-laws to invade my home twice in a month. I swear those slack jawed drooling morons are going to be on Springer any day now...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Gruesome said:


> I own a Ruger SR1911 5" and I used to have a BHP. The BHP did not fit me well and I sold it (er, got screwed on it.) I do love the 1911. That was the gun that taught me what I needed in terms of how it fit my hand.
> 
> I am fairly well decided on the brands and models, I'm just not sure what to do among 1) full-size 40 (P-09, Px4) 2) concealed carry weapon (lots of models to choose from) and 3) Ruger Alaskan (or similar.) I don't NEED any of them so this is just for sh!ts and giggles. Well...and to reward myself for allowing my in-laws to invade my home twice in a month. I swear those slack jawed drooling morons are going to be on Springer any day now...


LOL!!! Slack jaws! I think the Px4 is a rather large and cumbersome weapon, but Beretta has it's following. I understand want/need and am with you on that.


----------

